#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Cursus Tajwid

## ISA studentenvereniging

De Quran. De leidraad die van onkenbare waarde is voor elke moslim. Het reciteren van de Quran wordt per letter beloond. Het uitspreken van deze letters volgens de tajwid regels is van uiterst belang. De mondelinge overlevering van de Quran is gaande sinds de openbaring. Al eeuwen wordt de Quran op de correcte wijze overgebracht door mensen die zich met de wil van Allah hebben ingespannen om meesters in tajwid te worden. De Arabische letters lezen is iets wat de meeste moslims in hun jeugd mee krijgen. Dit maakt nog niet dat we de Quran kunnen lezen op de manier hoe hij geopenbaard is. Om dit te kunnen moeten we de tajwid regels leren van een docent. Een combinatie van de regels leren, luisteren naar de docent en het zelf proberen totdat het lukt! Wij hebben een gekwalificeerde docent geselecteerd om deze cursus te geven. Kom in de schoolbanken zitten en laat je onderwijzen. Meld je snel aan, want er zijn een beperkt aantal plaatsen!

https://www.svisa.nl/tajwid/

----------

